# 2010 Madone 5.9



## relanium (Nov 26, 2009)

I have just purchased a 2010 Madone 5.9 in matte onyx carbon/platinum/placid blue, and its fitted with the standard Bontrager Race Lite Wheels, but I'm wanting to upgrade them to a lighter, faster wheel.... 

I have a choice of either upgrading them with:-
Bontrager Race X Lite Wheels.
or
Mavic 2009 Kysrium SL Wheels.
or
Shimano 7850 CL Dura Ace Clincher Wheels.

Since ive never used any of these wheels can anyone advice me which are probably the best to purchase?

Thanks
John.


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

Dura Ace and you will never look back:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

I would go with the ksyriums. My shop is a dealer and we rarely have anyone complain about them. I have a buddy with 10,000+ miles on his and they are still going strong.


----------



## sf_loft (Oct 5, 2009)

I haven't tried any of the other wheels, but I upgraded my stock bontragers to a Ksyrium SL. Did my research and there will be people who say that for the money you can get something custom made, lighter, and more aerodynamic. All I can say is that they have been around a long time and pretty much held their price. It's not the lightest or most aerodynamic, but for a bomb proof set of wheels you can't go wrong. Probably one of the lightest wheels out there that does not compromise on strength / durability.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

pedalingsquares said:


> Dura Ace and you will never look back:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Agree on this one...the best choice here is going with the 7850 CL. These DA wheels have 380 gram rims and are 21mm wide. The rim weight is quite low and the 21mm width maximizes performance with 23mm tires. Shimano puts the weight in their hubs making their wheels spin up easily. These are incredible wheels. If you can get the shop to offer you the 7850 TL (tubeless) version for a good price these are an even nicer ride.


----------

